# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Udruga u medijima >  18.10. RTL exp. - o doulama i bliskim osobama na porodu

## Frida

Danas, 18.10., RTL exploziv u 19:05, prilog o doulama i bliskim osobama na porodu!  :Smile: 


_mukica editirala naslov_

----------


## ella roo

Gledala. :D

----------


## thalia

> Gledala. :D


i ja i rasplakala se, ja sam stvarno nenormalna, mene to opere čim se priča o porodu  :Aparatic: 

nego, znam tko je Saradedevii i Ranka, a tko su druge?  :Smile:

----------


## buby

vidjela dio :D 
mm viče: evo felix!

----------


## MGrubi

gledala  :D 

prvo spominjanje: dula, marama .. reko : evo nekog s Rode   :Grin:

----------


## llella

gledala.
potpisujem MGrubi

----------


## buca

gledala   :Klap:

----------


## Frida

> ella roo prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Gledala. :D
> 
> 
> i ja i rasplakala se, ja sam stvarno nenormalna, mene to opere čim se priča o porodu 
> 
> nego, znam tko je Saradedevii i Ranka, a tko su druge?


ako hoće da ih se prepozna javiti će se one same  :Wink:

----------


## jadranka605

Bile su odlične...  :D 

Meni je bilo dovoljno da spomenu blisku osobu na porodu odmah sam se zalipila za TV

----------


## Bubica

super ste bile cure  :Smile:

----------


## thalia

> ako hoće da ih se prepozna javiti će se one same


pa znam, zato i žicam da se jave  :Grin:

----------


## upornamama

Kad je repriza?

----------


## @n@

Hesemti bigulicu, vi morate biti na tv-u baš kad vas ja nemrem gledat!!   :Mad:  
Ajmo, reprizaaa!!  :D

----------


## apricot

ja se nadam da je u ponedjeljak

----------


## pinocchio

> nego, znam tko je Saradedevii i Ranka, a tko su druge?


mm  :Grin:

----------


## mikka

kopiram sama sebe s drugog topika




> gledala sam. reakcija brankinog muza mi je bila super  
> 
> i bas mi je drago da je napravljen takav prilog. nadam se da je bio gledan

----------


## Arkana10

a one koje ne mogu gledati RTL ima neki link na netu da vidimo emisiju?

----------


## Inda_os

Gledala  :D

----------


## thalia

> thalia prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> nego, znam tko je Saradedevii i Ranka, a tko su druge?
> 
> 
> mm


ja TM znam preko BM jedne moje BP (bivše prijateljice)   :Laughing:

----------


## malena beba

ja nisan gladala   :Sad:  

ima repriza? kada?

----------


## kahna

Ima neka repriza sutra u 11:50 ali ne znam dali je to to  :/ 
Mislim da ne.
Hajde pliz ako netko nađe na netu ili ak zna za reprizu   :Kiss:

----------


## Christy

Gledala i bas je bilo  8) 
 :Love:

----------


## Arkana10

> a one koje ne mogu gledati RTL ima neki link na netu da vidimo emisiju?


?

----------


## Ivona82

> Danas, 18.10., RTL exploziv u 19:05, prilog o doulama i bliskim osobama na porodu!


gledala   :D

----------


## mamma Juanita

pokušavam skinuti na youtube, pa stavim link ako uspijem

----------


## kahna

> pokušavam skinuti na youtube, pa stavim link ako uspijem


  :Kiss:   hvala

----------


## mamma Juanita

evo uspjela sam, ali zbrljala  :Embarassed:  ,
pls *skrolajte tek na minutažu 1min15 sec*(zabunom nisam obrisala najave).
e da, iz nekog razloga prilog koji je na dvd-u inače ok kod učitavanja je izgubio sinhronitet, tako da slika nešto kasni.
Felix, stavi bolju verziju ako uspijete skinut kako spada.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A2smaa8Qns0

----------


## nevena

gledala i ja pa samo da ovako javno pohvalim cure

----------


## apricot

predivan, predivan prilog!
cure,   :Heart:

----------


## Linda

Super prilog.
Sve ste divne, a tek dječica...   :Heart:  


Momze, krasna si trudnica

----------


## Arkana10

MamaJu hvala ti  :Heart:  
predivan prilog i tako pozitivan   :Heart:

----------


## Kanga

:Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## bucka

prekrasno!  :Heart:

----------


## MBee

Ja nisam ni znala da je momze trudna pa sam ostala  :shock: , a Frida&co. su mi   :Heart:  
To su "moje" jesenske pa njih komentiram a cijeli prilog je super.

----------


## malena beba

napokon sam i ja uspjela pogledati, prekrasno   :Heart:

----------


## kljucic

:Heart:

----------


## Loryblue

super prilog  :Heart:  
cure, odlične ste bile.

a jedna ima taaaaako dobru frizuru da joj zavidim  :Heart:

----------


## ivancica

Preekrasan prilog. Konačno sam ga uspjela pogledati! 

 :Heart:

----------


## puntica

baš slatko   :Love:

----------


## Maslačkica

Mammu Juanita baš ti hvala na linku!!!! 

Cure divne ste bile i djeca su vam predivnaaaa.... 
(nakon priloga mislim da ću tražiti sebi doulu, a ne muža na porodu, kad jednog dana dođe do toga)   :Kiss:

----------

